# Best Fantasy Books Website



## Philip Overby (Jul 2, 2012)

Best Fantasy Books | #1 Guide to the best fantasy books, games, movies, and more!

I like this website as it's great for recommending new books if you like some of the "big" ones.  Do you agree with the rankings?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 2, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Best Fantasy Books | #1 Guide to the best fantasy books, games, movies, and more!
> 
> I like this website as it's great for recommending new books if you like some of the "big" ones.  Do you agree with the rankings?



The Top 25 Fantasy Books list they have is one of the few I've seen to list Gormenghast, and it gets a high ranking so that's a great start. Might be a bit early to put Rothfuss ahead of Tolkien, however. I am glad to see Malazan and the Black Company books represented near the top.

The Coldfire Trilogy is another great mention, as is R. Scott Bakker, who is ignored far too often. Also nice to see Abercrombie on there. 

So, yes, a good list overall.


----------

